# [SOLVED] Help me set up a water cooling system for this set up.



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

I need help seting up a water cooling system. I never had a water cooling system and don't know the terms too, so please be as specific as you can. Give me direct links to products, so that I can just add it to my basket and check it out. I would *REALLY *appreciate it. I'd love to buy from *newegg.com*, but if they don't have parts that I need I don't mind buying from another place (I live in California, just in case you need to know.)

I don't know how much it is going to cost me, but I have *$500* that I can spend. I don't mind spending that much money for something that's going to do good to me, but I also don't mind saving money too. I hope I will have some money left over. I don't need the TOP-super-mega-high-quality-performance parts, but I want it to be decent and make sense for the $s I spend.

One more requirement that I have is that I want ALL parts of my watercooling system to be *INSIDE *of my case. The case I got is already too big! It is 24.8'' x 10.5'' x 23.6'' - HUGE! It was designed to fit a whole water cooling system inside of itself and I don't want anything outside of it.

*I want to cool:*
- processor
- north bridge
- video card
- anything else you suggest, if it makes sense.

Just in case you need this information, I am planing on overclocking a processor, maybe video card and memory too.

I know kits might be cheaper, but custom build always gets us more efficiency, so I would go that way, since I think $500 is more then enough. I've seen watercooling system set up for $300 on our forum. I might be wrong, it might have been low quality... I don't know... You tell me.

Ask me as many questions as you need, if needed.

Below is my systems set up:


> COOLER MASTER COSMOS 1000 RC-1000-KSN1-GP Black/ Silver Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-EX38-DS4 LGA 775 Intel X38 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail
> SILVERSTONE ST85ZF 850W ATX 12V 2.2 & EPS12V SLI Certified Power Supply 90V ~ 264V (Auto Range) - Retail
> ...


I think i gave enough information to get started....
*I will really appreciate your help guys!*


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Help me set up a water cooling system for this set up.*

Buying aint the only way!!! Im thinking of putting what little engineering knowhow I have with my masses of common sense and build one from scratch. Im sure it wouldnt be that difficult!!!


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Help me set up a water cooling system for this set up.*



stressfreesoul said:


> Buying aint the only way!!! Im thinking of putting what little engineering knowhow I have with my masses of common sense and build one from scratch. Im sure it wouldnt be that difficult!!!


Well good luck with that 
I hope you make it work.


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Help me set up a water cooling system for this set up.*

Can anybody help?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Help me set up a water cooling system for this set up.*

Tried to put in a few links a few minutes ago, but these work machines are not quite up to the task sometimes. So, I tried a reboot. 
Look in the sticky here for a bunch of worthwhile reading.
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/ 

Another excellent source of info is this watercooling sub-forum in the cooling section. Like the name says, there is some real extreme stuff in the other subs.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=70 

Haven't tried any yet myself, but have been reading up on it for a bit, very interesting.


----------



## !I am Newb! (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Help me set up a water cooling system for this set up.*

go to this link : www.alienware.com 

Alienware has the highest standards that comes to performance and watercooling... most people dont know that, i should know i work for Alienware. there Watercooling systems are GUARANTEED FOR 2-3 years.


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Help me set up a water cooling system for this set up.*



!I am Newb! said:


> go to this link : www.alienware.com
> 
> Alienware has the highest standards that comes to performance and watercooling... most people dont know that, i should know i work for Alienware. there Watercooling systems are GUARANTEED FOR 2-3 years.


I already have a computer. If I go with Alien I would have to set up a new computer right? I already have a computer. I just want to buy a watercooling system.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Help me set up a water cooling system for this set up.*



!I am Newb! said:


> go to this link : www.alienware.com
> 
> Alienware has the highest standards that comes to performance and watercooling... most people dont know that, i should know i work for Alienware. there Watercooling systems are GUARANTEED FOR 2-3 years.


No one wants a dellware :laugh:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Help me set up a water cooling system for this set up.*

i can help you out. here, this should (hopefully) work. judging from your OP, i think this will be the most bang for your buck:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=199&products_id=23991 - brand new, best out there, same price as others. just a great product  ($70)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=240&products_id=23624 - again best of the best. ($120)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=241&products_id=23641 - meant for your motherboard. im not a huge fan of NB waterblocks as they rarely need it if you have decent airflow, but they do look awesome  ($40)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=201&products_id=4508 - the absolute BEST pump (and best looking pump ) out there. make sure you get the 1/2" fittings!! will save you many a headache in the future ($93 with fittings) 

when i look at your case it only allows for 2 120mm fans next to each other *cries* o well...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=200&products_id=23557 i so so so so SO badly want you to use that rad but it is kinda expensive, so if you up your overall price get that one ($130). otherwise, http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=200&products_id=3653 will work just fine  again, GET 1/2" FITTINGS!!! ($52 with fittings) 

for tubing, its up to you. my recomendation though is to get colored tubing then get distilled water and use that in your system. keeps everything clean and still looking good  

(personal favorite tubing) http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=416&products_id=23612 and get about 7 feet of it (7 different items) ($19)

for res, its up to you. i think bay res look awesome, but others dont think so. here are 2 choices: 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=318&products_id=3073 for bay ($30)
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=318&products_id=3615 internal res ($20)

last but not least are fans. these are special fans, made to be quiet. dont worry about the CFM, they will be more then enough (especially with the fesser rad)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=49&products_id=22542 2 of these will be fine. cheap also  ($20) 

overall (before shipping): $433.89/449.89 (depends on res)
with shipping (to kansas): add $15. sorry its 3 am here i dont want to add right now =.= hopefully this helps 

yea im back...life is good now


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Help me set up a water cooling system for this set up.*



forcifer said:


> i can help you out.


Hi! Thanks for your reply. I have been waiting for one for a long time now...

I have some questions:

*1.* Is there anything there that could be changed to fit this proportion: better performance with lower/same price *over* outlook? You see, my case has no window and I am not interesting in one, so I really don' care about how parts look.

*2.* Can you give me a link to 1/2" fittings and tell me how many I need to fit my whole watercooling system? I will greatly appreciate it.

*3.* Can you tell me what is an advantage of having that radiator for $130 over $52 one? If it is only for the outlooks, then I'll go with $52 one...

*4.* With the tubing - do people usually cut them? I am talking about making it shorter if I don't need the full lenght. Is it hard to make? Do I need to buy anything else to do it? Like fittings or something like that? You see, I have no knowledge of watercooling and this will be a first time I am messing with one.

*5.* What is a difference between internal and bay reservoirs?

*6.* I decided to go with GeForce GTX 280. Can you suggest me a water block that I can connect with that video card to fit my whole watercooling system?

*7.* One last final question is: If I get all those parts and set up a watercooling system. Will I have *anything* on the outside of my pc case? I really want everything inside you see...

Thanks for all your help...


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Help me set up a water cooling system for this set up.*



ervand said:


> Hi! Thanks for your reply. I have been waiting for one for a long time now...
> 
> I have some questions:
> 
> ...


hopefully that will clear up everything  feel free to ask anything else


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Help me set up a water cooling system for this set up.*

http://ekwaterblocks.com/shop/produ...d=279&osCsid=d78cdf348783c576ec1f35c1a48418b8 is the GTX280 block. it isnt a link in the quote


----------

